# Emergency eyewash water supply



## JLNelson (May 3, 2011)

I had a topic that I found interesting. We had proposed to install an emergency eyewash and to plumb it to the waste line. MN code does not allow the supply line to route below the rim of the bowl (MN Rules 4715.0200, subpart b) so the solution was to not connect the waste and to let the water drop on the floor. There are so many things that must happen before the device would actually be a problem such as the drain in the bowl would need to be plugged, the supply would have to have a leak, and the supply water pressure would have to drop to siphon waste water into the supply line. What are your thoughts on this. See attached photo of eyewash.Does anyone know of an eyewash station that would comply?Thanks.

View attachment 1535


View attachment 1535


/monthly_2011_05/EW891.jpg.9c9fd262da696a337b88363a96ff54f5.jpg


----------



## Dr. J (May 4, 2011)

> MN code does not allow the supply line to route below the rim of the bowl


Whiskey Tango Foxtrot?  Quote that code section please.

I guess the issue is that the pipe leading to the nozzles is *within*the bowl.  You are right, a whole lot of bad things must happen for this to be an issue.  There are several styples of eyewash that mount over a sink.  This could work.  http://www.gesafety.com/products/eyewash/G1806.shtml

I am still curious about a state code that prohibits an entire class of fixture that is perfectly acceptable elsewhere in the civilized world.


----------



## Yankee (May 4, 2011)

How about draining to an air gap?


----------



## Builder Bob (May 5, 2011)

Are you really exspecting that much water to be used except in an emergency???? Common practice to allow it to dump onto floor..... hopefully, place has a floor drain


----------



## globe trekker (May 5, 2011)

I would be more concerned about contaminants being lodged in the supply nozzles

and then [  possibly ] transferred to open eyes when activated,  than the small

amount of water draining on to the floor.  Of course, our friends at OSHA probably

won't agree with that slippery, fall hazard.

.


----------



## Dr. J (May 5, 2011)

An eyewash should be direct connected to the waste sytem.  The proper operation of an eyewash involves weekly testing/flushing, and when needed in an actual emergency should be used to flush the eyes for 15 minutes.  If all this water is splashing on the floor, users are less likely to test/use it correctly.

If it *has* to be indirectly connected, it should be a floor sink that directly accepts the entire flow, just like any other indirect waste receptor.


----------



## Dr. J (May 5, 2011)

From one manufacturer's instructions: "Generally, Guardian eye wash, eye/face wash and safety station units are designed with waste connections for connection to drain piping. WE RECOMMEND THAT EMERGENCY EYE WASH AND SHOWER UNITS BE CONNECTED TO DRAIN PIPING. FOR EMERGENCY SHOWERS AND FOR OTHER UNITS WITHOUT WASTE CONNECTIONS, FLOOR DRAINS SHOULD BE PROVIDED." (emphasis theirs).


----------



## JLNelson (May 5, 2011)

It is funny the state does not allow this fixture but allows City temporary water to be routed through storm drains and in areas where storm water collects during heavy rain events. See attached. The blue pipe or hose is the potable water supply.For the eye wash we did stub in a waste to the wall behind the wash but did not connect it. The idea is that when the inspection is complete they could connect the eye wash to waste on their own.Thanks for the thoughts!

View attachment 435


View attachment 436


View attachment 435


View attachment 436


/monthly_2011_05/14-final.jpg.f0988d9b520e223b32cd8674f4104f2e.jpg

/monthly_2011_05/07-final.jpg.9c383f04bc7895abc21fe4beee940239.jpg


----------

